# Stuffed Turkey Breast



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanksgiving will be here in a couple of weeks. This recipe from a Dadant pamphlet has been posted on a different bee group for each of the past few years. Notice the first ingredient in the dressing--honey. 

Stuffed Turkey Breast

1 small breast of turkey
1/4 cup water

Dressing:
1/4 cup honey
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 eggs (optional)
2 Tbsp. dry milk
1 c. chopped onions
3 slices San Francisco sourdough bread
2 Tbsp. chopped parsley
1/2 tsp. coarsely ground black pepper
A dash of sea salt
A sprinkling of chives

Preheat oven to 350º. Place the dressing ingredients in a blender and blend at low speed. Stuff the inside of the turkey breast with the dressing, roll up the edges, and close with skewers. Place the turkey in a baking pan with 1/4 cup of water. Bake for 90 minutes or until golden brown.

bon appétit


----------

